# Rare puppies set tongues wagging



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

8:59am Thursday 16th October 2008

By Kevin Bradford »

These playful pups are not only cute, they are a boost to the survival hopes of one of the worlds rarest dog breeds.

Footprint, Fidget, Bruiser, Kate and Blonde Puppy are five of fewer than 50 registered Glen of Imaal terrier pups born this year in the UK.

Just 38 puppies were registered with the Kennel Club last year, compared to 45,000 labradors.

They are rarer than the giant panda, of which there are about 1,600 in the world  600 more than the Glen of Imaal terrier.

The mother, Pebbles, gave birth to seven pups, but one was still-born and another was accidentally smothered by her siblings.

Owner Adam Stoll, 44, of Warwick Avenue, Edgware, said he is delighted two bitches and three dogs survived.

When they were born I had a tear in my eye because its such a rarity  its like watching a miracle happen, he said.

People are going all out to look after the rhinos and pandas, but this dog is dying out because people arent looking after the breed.

Mr Stoll is one of only two Glen of Imaal terrier breeders in London. Each pup could fetch up to £1,700.

He added: Id like to keep these dogs in London where I can hopefully see them produce more litters.

Mr Stoll, his wife Simone, 45, and their children James, 24, Talya, 18, Nik, 16, and Georgia, 14, stayed up throughout the night to help rear the pups from birth.

Caroline Kisko, a Kennel Club spokeswoman, said: Glen of Imaal puppies are one of the breeds we highlight as being particularly vulnerable due to successively low registrations.

Its essential we do all we can to protect breeds such as the Glen of Imaal so that future generations can enjoy their companionship.

She said there was no specific reason why the breed is rare. We know celebrity choices and the public profile of breeds can have an effect. The Glen of Imaal Terrier is a wonderful, active dog. They are spirited and courageous.

Anyone interested in buying a puppy can contact Mr Stoll on 020 8440 3555.

Rare puppies set tongues wagging (From Times Series)
View attachment 10410


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

some one on the forum has some, i think they are the same,

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/14128-our-irish-glen-imaal-terrier-pups.html


----------



## sikwemu (Sep 14, 2008)

The price may set tongues wagging as it is over one thousand pounds more than long time breeders charge. Also there are far more than 1,000 in the world, there were more than 36 registered last year and the dam is liver but other than that.....


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

he clearly doesnt want to protect or increase the production of the breed or they wouldnt be so expensive who can spend that on a dog and breed from it??? it seems the info available online connects all the active dogs so where would you get an unrelated mating?? the coefficient in this breed seems huge but Im no expert jmho


----------



## Methical (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok, these look surprisingly like Westies do they not ? Or is that just me ?


----------

